# Vertical lighting  debunked



## DrFever (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok not sure if  any growers here use  this style if hanging there  light  vertical  rather then  horizontal,,,,  Vertical growing has become a craze  last few years    from  donut  style  to coliseum style ,,,
So now after   some years  and many  growers  that have grown  vert  how does it really stack up  to horizontal growing 
 IMO  i am sure many people here remember health robinson ????   and many vert growers   tend to  mention him when  vertical growing is questioned  but what i find  ironic is  since his  ridiculous  claim of something like  4 pounds from a 600  watt  vertical  grow   ??? which was grown many  years ago   there has never really been another  vertical  grow that even comes  close        below are some  pictures   and lets  start this  debunking 

View attachment LiDiagramB-1.jpg


View attachment lidiagrama.jpg


View attachment 2684498593-way-comparisoon-med-med.gif


----------



## DrFever (Aug 24, 2014)

So  when looking at the  space  diagram  you notice    how  its mentioned   the percentage of  more  space    right ??  i for one  do not care about  the extra space i care  about  YIELD 
So anyways   with larger   space does this mean more  yield ?????
well in theory one would think  well yea it does more space = more plants    but  reality  tells me  more space  = less   watts per  or  less lumens  per sq foot  right and really speaking  we need to have that in check per  sq foot  for best possible  yield


----------



## DrFever (Aug 24, 2014)

So lets break this down       a 1000 watt light hung vertical  is  releasing light  360 degrees   thus  releasing heat in all directions  but  less intense  as  energy is spread all around   makes believe also  that it sure will light up a room  but  as for par readings  IMO  as par is being spread 360 degrees it also will be lost  just as fast  compared to   Horizontal   with reflector is spreading all the light at a angle down wards   where  all heat also is  being directed with some being absorbed  via reflector  as well as all the  par is directed   into a given  canopy  area


----------



## DrFever (Aug 24, 2014)

So after  looking at hundreds of  of  vertical journals this week end  i  have come to the conclusion   and   found the magic number  many vert growers are achieving  and that is   .85 - .87     grams per watt   a far cry  from being actually a better  way of  growing


----------

